

Ether, a language inspired by how the scientific community perform research - nature
http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/5693

======
lutusp
Regardless of its other qualities, this is the single worst name for a
language I ever heard.

~~~
nature
<http://bradconte.com/files/misc/HackerNewsParodyThread/>

